# pet peeve... 1" of fish per gallon.



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

So I can keep a 6ft shark in a 70 gallon (4 ft long) tank?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

European or African?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The 1" per gallon rule does work ... for thin species like tetras and rasboras. Anything with girth, like cichlids ... or sharks ... makes it unpractical.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

jschall said:


> So I can keep a 6ft shark in a 70 gallon (4 ft long) tank?


A 6 foot shark in a 4 foot aquarium?
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

6 foot shark=72" shark in a 70 gallon tank. He was making light of the 1" per gallon "rule".


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> The 1" per gallon rule does work ... for thin species like tetras and rasboras. Anything with girth, like cichlids ... or sharks ... makes it unpractical.


^^Yup... it has it's place... and a Cichlid tank is not it's place... nor is a shark tank...


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

Where did you purchase the shark? Petco or Walmart? :lol: :lol: :x


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Nope, at Joe's Shark and Door Company


----------



## jschall (Apr 2, 2009)

Someone with a 6ft shark should totally try to put it in a 70 gallon aquarium and take a picture.

Edit: Or I could preserve a dead 6ft shark and try to cram it into a 70 gallon aquarium, then sell it for 8 million dollars.


----------

